# Jack chewed off his ear hair



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

He had these gloriously long, flowing ears. He's been struggling with getting pieces of his ear hair in his mouth, and i'm forever pulling them out or putting a scrunchie on his ears (which he then shakes out!). 

So yesterday he chewed an enormous chunk out of the side of one of his ears.  Had a huge hole there. So now he's got bobbed/layered ears. 

Silly boy. I had plans of a long, banded topknot and beautiful long ears. Well he wouldn't keep his topknot up- rubbed it out right after banding. Now the chewing of ear hair (and they have been matting up frequently, the ear hair is really fine). 

So I guess he'll have short everything. He's in a Miami for now but I think a Modern with shortish ears will be his thing. 

Just wanted to vent.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

_Bummer!_ That precious eat hair does seem to make for good chewing all too often. I guess Jack was intent on determining his own hairstyle. Sorry about that! If he won't say it, I'll just say it for him :sorry:


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

The German trim is very handsome on the boys and takes care of chewing up ear hair. I've seen a lot of dogs with ragged looking ears because of that habit.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feel for you..........but at least you got em to grow while I have given up on Molly EVER having long flowing ears unless I start banding them 24/7! She just spends too much time dragging them, and having them tugged on in play, so I give up!!!! She's happy so I guess that's more important .........sighhhhhhh:frown:


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

I would like Trixie's ear hair to grow longer too, but she is starting to chew on hers also. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can "nip this in the bud" before she gets any worse? :dontknow: Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh drats, how frustrating for you! i have Lily's TK very long and am very grateful that she doesn't mind bands or scrunchies. I recently thought I would like to try to work to get her ears longer and fuller, so i wrapped them at the end of grooming. I took her off the table and she went downstairs like she was shot out of a cannon. By the time I got down she had already removed the wrap from one ear and taken a big ***** of the wrapped hair with it. I took the other one off and evened everything out. Thankfully it looked ok and is better now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I will add that Lily doesn't chew her ears when they aren't wrapped at all. This is reminding me of one of my Maine **** cats. When Jackie was a kitten she had a thing for chewing on other kittens' whiskers. She did it to someone else's kitten after it had been bathed to get ready to be picked up by the new owner.  The breeder was pretty embarrassed to hand over a whisker-less kitten. Jackie did the same thing to her sister Alex several times before they turned one. She never tried it on the "Queen," Olivia who was a black persian and five years older than the sisters.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I feel your pain. If Maurice doesn't rip Matisse's hair out when they play, Matisse, I catch gnawing on his ear hair below the band. Arrrggghhh! I have no idea what to do about it. My breeder tells me to train Maurice not to grab Matisse by the pony tails. Yeah, right. :argh:

I guess you'll just have to let him show you what kind of hair style will work. lol.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Can we see a picture of his new beautiful ears? (I know they are beautiful either way!!)


----------



## Imaginarium (Jun 29, 2013)

If you aren't showing, I use thinning shears to take the front part of nikita's ears shorter so they don't go in her mouth. It's hard to see, but makes a huge difference, and I don't have to cut off all the pretty length. If you look st the black hair on her ears, you can see the front looks slightly layered. It's not much, but it really does help.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

The tpoo my family had when I was a kid (we also had a mpoo) DID NOT LIKE his topknot long!!! We knew it was time for him to get a hair cut when he would start pulling his hair out! He would lay down and grab the hair with his front paws and pull. We would find puffs of his hair on the floor. He was a great little dog!!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't laugh now... but I once called a pet communicator and one of the first things out of Darby's (bichon) "mouth" was she likes her hair SHORT! So, I oblige. She's got short everything and she's happy. If I let it get long, she spends a lot of time hiding in the bathroom behind the toilet on the cold tile.

We have to compromise, though, I at least scissor her legs and top of head fuller and she looks cute  

Jack looks like he'll be one of those SHORT! dogs also. I haven't had a session with him included yet. 
I meant to ask DH for that as my bday present this year (last week) but forgot to mention it. LOL. 

Really like the lady and there's stuff she got from the dogs she couldn't have known otherwise.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Don't laugh now... but I once called a pet communicator and one of the first things out of Darby's (bichon) "mouth" was she likes her hair SHORT! So, I oblige. She's got short everything and she's happy. If I let it get long, she spends a lot of time hiding in the bathroom behind the toilet on the cold tile.
> 
> We have to compromise, though, I at least scissor her legs and top of head fuller and she looks cute
> 
> ...


@shamrockmommy. I had a client get a reading from an animal communicator once and her experience intrigued me to book a session with my pets. That woman KNOCKED MY SOCKS OFF!! I'm a true believer. That woman told me stuff that she could not possibly known unless my pets told her. It was the coolest experience and eventually we plan to do a day workshop with her to learn techniques. One thing one of my dogs told her was how I am always trying to communicate to him and that I am quite good at it but I don't realize it. It was very true because I had read up on animal communication and had been practicing but wasn't sure if I really was communicating or just hoping I was...lol the thing is, I never uddered a hint to her about it because I was a little embarrassed, but my dog told her. Which then she talked to me about little things to help improve the skill. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

